# 95 MKIII 2.0 oil pump diy??



## papa_z (Dec 18, 2005)

I have searched and read all about the beeping that is plauging me, I have ordered a new oil pump and it will be here tuesday...Does anyone have a line on an oil pump DIY? 
I will most likely be replacing the engine in the next month or so...but I can't stand the beeping...so I am going to do this as a stop gap measure...but I would really like some guidance going in...anyone have suggestions (useful..constructive...please) 
Thanks! 
Papa_Z


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Have you actually diagnosed it as a bad pump and not just a bad pressure switch? If you were running with a bad pump for any extended period chances are that engine is hurtin' badly.
Measure actual oil pressure at the 2 spots (filter housing and back of head) before swapping it.


----------



## papa_z (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

I did measure it at the top of the head...or where the blue sensor is...the problem with that was the mechanical pressure gauge i got, does not make a completely air tight seal. I get some oil seepage...which means i don't think I can trust the reading. It does show very low pressure but is that because of the seepage or because the oil pump is not working? I don't know! damn VW's!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i doubt "seepage" would cause for a significant amount of pressure loss


----------



## papa_z (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

bump...any diy's for this ?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_z* »_bump...any diy's for this ?



take oil pan off....something like 15 10mm bolts
few bolts hold windage tray on take those off to remove tray
now you see the oil pump....there should be some sort of spring loaded tensioner use your hand to untension it and remove chain.
another few bolts hold pump in un do those and put new pump in and re install...use new oil pan gasket


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

After the pan is off you may see your oil pump pickup screen clogged with sludge so it may be a good idea to replace the pump anyways since its easy to do . and a little seepage will not have a big impact on readings btw what numbers did you get with that mechanical gauge
at idle in the teens is good 15 psi but lower above 5 is no concern with your mileage .


----------



## papa_z (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tacurong)*

Thanks to all that replied. The pump was showing 3-4 at idle. I have the new pump on the way...so I will replace it and hope that the beeping stops. Not sure what else to try...I mean, I will replace the pump regardless but I just don't want it to beep at me once I finish replacing it...that will really annoy me. 
Thanks again. 
Papa_Z


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (papa_z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_z* »_Thanks to all that replied. The pump was showing 3-4 at idle. I have the new pump on the way...so I will replace it and hope that the beeping stops. Not sure what else to try...I mean, I will replace the pump regardless but I just don't want it to beep at me once I finish replacing it...that will really annoy me. 
Thanks again. 
Papa_Z
 I would replace the oil pressure sensors as they are cheap and the first thing to go FUBAR....


----------



## Top-NouchVR6 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwhotrodder 2)*

I had the same beeping on my vr at about 2500 rpms.....it was the switches I just changed both the high and low pressure and the beeping stopped. May want to do that along with your pump


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_

take oil pan off....something like 15 10mm bolts
few bolts hold windage tray on take those off to remove tray
now you see the oil pump....there should be some sort of spring loaded tensioner use your hand to untension it and remove chain.
another few bolts hold pump in un do those and put new pump in and re install...use new oil pan gasket



this is not correct. there is no spring tensioner in a 2l aba. 

-first drain oil
-remove bolts holding on the pan
-drop pan down windage tray will "hang up" on the pump
-put a few bolts to hold the winage tray up
-undo the 2 bolts holding the pump in, drop the old pump out
-undo the bolts holding the windage tray
-clean the windage tray, make sure the gasket is clean
-clean mating surface on block and oil pan
-put gasket sealer on the top half of the windage tray
-instal windage tray use a few bolts to hold it in place
-take plastic baffle off of old oil pump and install on new oil pimp
-instal new oil pump make sure the key lines up with the key on the bottom of the distributor shaft
-tourqe bolts to proper specification
-put gasket sealer on the oilpan
-hold oilpan up as close as you can to the windage tray and remove the 2 bolts you used to hold it in
-bolt oilpan to block
-tourqe all bolts to spec
-refill the oil
-done


----------

